# I just got done using my new " LOGO IT " tool



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I just received my new "LOGO IT" tool in the mail today. I was working on a order of shirts with left chest fronts and full size print on the back (all plastisol transfers). I was using my trustyTeesquaeit from Heat press Essentials for the alignment of the transfers on the back( I always do them first, do to the ease of placement). I always save the fronts till last. I have trouble getting the placement correct, WELL NOT NO MORE !!!!!! The "LOGO IT" has changed that. I was able to get the fronts done almost as fast as the backs , after a few minutes of learning the operation of the new tool in my arsenal. I thought the Tessquareit was the greatest alignment tool ever, but now it has some real competition. I think this is the best $20.00 you can spend for ease of left chest alignment. I truly thought it was impossible to make something better, but Lou has done it again. I just wanted you all to hear about my new find for making production easier. I now have to order 2 more for my other press', so my wife and son don't whine . ..... Good luck all .... JB


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I just received my new "LOGO IT" tool in the mail today. I was working on a order of shirts with left chest fronts and full size print on the back (all plastisol transfers). I was using my trustyTeesquaeit from Heat press Essentials for the alignment of the transfers on the back( I always do them first, do to the ease of placement). I always save the fronts till last. I have trouble getting the placement correct, WELL NOT NO MORE !!!!!! The "LOGO IT" has changed that. I was able to get the fronts done almost as fast as the backs , after a few minutes of learning the operation of the new tool in my arsenal. I thought the Tessquareit was the greatest alignment tool ever, but now it has some real competition. I think this is the best $20.00 you can spend for ease of left chest alignment. I truly thought it was impossible to make something better, but Lou has done it again. I just wanted you all to hear about my new find for making production easier. I now have to order 2 more for my other press', so my wife and son don't whine . ..... Good luck all .... JB


Hi Jerry does this just work for the heat press or could it be used on the brother?

Thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have no experience with DTG to know if it would work. I place the "LOGO IT" tool as the instructions say and then can place the transfer on the garment and move it to the proper placement. I'm not sure, but I would think it would not be as useful for other types of printig. I could see it being useful for embroidery though. I think it will work much better than the placemnt tool I use now to center the starting point of my needleon the garment before I hoop it. I will have to play with a little to see for sure, but it works great for transfers. ... JB


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like a very useful tool for heat press applications. Emliminates the step of measuring with the Embroiderers Buddy, and marking before placing the transfer.

Re the question of embroidery: I think I would stick with the Embroiderers Buddy and disappearing ink pen for that.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree with you on the Embroiders buddy being better for Embroidery, but if you had to choose a all purpose tool to work with both applications. I think the " LOGO IT" would be a better choice. I plan to use it some Emroidery before I say how it compares to the Embroidery buddy. I do think it will work well enough to only need one of them. .... JB


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

OK Jerry, I'm gonna follow you this time  

Just ordered one, I could see it being very handy....


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Ted, it really is a great tool. I don't endorse a tool unless, I really like it. If I thought it was not good, I would not make a post at all. It really did increase my production time and that is great.The less time I use to get a order done, the more I can do in a day. This will increase my bottom line. .... JB


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I never figured how I could put the t-square it to use, but this one I think would be a really cool and helpful tool!!

Chris...I have a template set up in corel for the left chest printing for the brother. I'll email it ot you if you are interested.


----------



## agerundajr (May 30, 2007)

Count me in. Just bought one for myself. Looks like a great tool. Wish I had it a few weeks ago while putting together a 20 doz. order! Front logos nearly drove me bananas!

Artie


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there a link to a pic of it? Thanks, guys!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Is there a link to a pic of it? Thanks, guys!


 
Got it, it's in JB's first post. Sorry, JB, that looked like a link to just the tsquareit, but everythings in there. Thanks for the link. I really wanted to see it.

Lou, if you show up here, way to go. That thing looks cool, and it looks like folks are already glad to have it available. Best of luck to you.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Got it, it's in JB's first post. Sorry, JB, that looked like a link to just the tsquareit, but everythings in there. Thanks for the link. I really wanted to see it.
> 
> Lou, if you show up here, way to go. That thing looks cool, and it looks like folks are already glad to have it available. Best of luck to you.


I am but if any questions PM me.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Just ordered mine. Lou is the greatest!


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Despite my apprehension, I have just bought one of Lou's Tee Square It devices. It actually works very well and makes alignment a real breeze. If the Logo tool is anything like as good, it will make life a bit easier.  *


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I think the "LOGO IT" is the best tool for left chest alignment,I have used. I think the Teesquareit is the best for larger designs. I said earlier the "LOGO IT" was competition for the the Teesquareit, but they really are partners in the qwest of correct alignment. What I had meant in my first post was, I think the innovation of the "LOGO IT" is as important to heat press alignment as the Teesquareit is. I think with these two tools you will never have a issue with aligment( pending you follow the instructions). I wish you good luck or should I say good alignments. ... lol ..... JB


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I just got mine saturday, I pressed a couple test shirts, 1st one I used my old method the second I used Lou's sci-fi unit, the old method took a ton of time and was a little on the slanted side of things, then I used the new gadget, alignment was fast and accurate straight as a arrow, what a big difference.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Like Roger...Got mine last week and have been playing with it. After using it, I can see my old eyes were not as accurate as I thought.

Some day I want to open Lou's brain and see what ticks in there...

good job...good product and great price...thnx


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you have questions about the logoit tool, please contact Lou directly via his website


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Rodney said:


> If you have questions about the logoit tool, please contact Lou directly via his website


Thank you Rodney. Yes if you need info please just email me I will gladly respond.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey JB,
I am with you on this tool, I Got mine in time for a order from the Hosp and they wanted a Chest Logo, When I accepted the order, I had the heebey Jebbeys about those chest logos, I get them placed but 100 all in same place,,, not,,,,
Well i did t with the help of this tool, everyone prefect,, I have been waiting for this lil baby,,
Speaking of Baby,, I also used it to get the right measurement for the lil garments, the onesies, and i can see it on a toddler tee too, where the t-square would be to big,,
I will also be able to use it on the sleeve designs,and the bottom butt back of shorts, thongs, and bottom of shirt in back for special logo requests,, 
Thanks Lou,, You did it again, you make me look Great,, and I thank you for that,
Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey wanna know something funny,
How many times do go by the tags inside our shirts to line up out straight, lines for screen printing or pressing,, or vinyl

Look at the pic i posted before,
the baby onesie,
The manufacter tag is crooked , Lou they need your tools,,lol
have quit assummin, ( make a a-- out of you and me),
and pretend there is no tag just find the middle of shirts and use my Logo it, or T-square,.
Iwould say 50 percent of my tees are crooked, I dont buy irregulars, either.
 Sandy Jo


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm glad it worked for you. I would never endorse a tool, That I didn't believe in. ..... JB


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

Is there a rule of thumb about where the left chest emblem goes? I've generally set my stuff using "shirts someone else printed" but that gets a bit old. Just bought one of these gizmos. Does it have any info like that with it?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes it will explain things to you.I think the instructions are quite good. .... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

sjidohair said:


> Hey JB,
> I am with you on this tool, I Got mine in time for a order from the Hosp and they wanted a Chest Logo, When I accepted the order, I had the heebey Jebbeys about those chest logos, I get them placed but 100 all in same place,,, not,,,,
> Well i did t with the help of this tool, everyone prefect,, I have been waiting for this lil baby,,
> Speaking of Baby,, I also used it to get the right measurement for the lil garments, the onesies, and i can see it on a toddler tee too, where the t-square would be to big,,
> ...


Send me pics. Love to see how others use it.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

bogie said:


> Is there a rule of thumb about where the left chest emblem goes? I've generally set my stuff using "shirts someone else printed" but that gets a bit old. Just bought one of these gizmos. Does it have any info like that with it?


Instructions come with unit.


----------



## bogie (Dec 24, 2007)

And the unit needs to be here! HERE! NOW!

Altho you're gonna have one heckuva time gettin' ol' Randy in a box...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Patience is a virtue. .... JB


----------



## JARelova (May 28, 2008)

Hi everyone, i'm another newbie just starting a business. I'm wondering what's the best rule of thumb in aligning your designs before you print it on a t-shirt. Aside from getting a "t-square it" or "logo it" which i will eventually be ordering as i progressed in the business. Thanks, Jar.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Some people use a ruler to align transfers,some go by eye, and others use alignment tools. I think a teesquareit is a important investment.This tool will save money over time, by allowing you to make proper placements and not mistakes. I know that cost is a factor, but ruined shirts is a loss of profit. .... JMHO .... JB


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

COEDS said:


> Some people use a ruler to align transfers,some go by eye, and others use alignment tools. I think a teesquareit is a important investment.This tool will save money over time, by allowing you to make proper placements and not mistakes. I know that cost is a factor, but ruined shirts is a loss of profit. .... JMHO .... JB


Yep, just like a carpenter needs the right tools to make everything level & straight, us t-shirt makers need the right tools too.

You wouldn't find a carpenter without a ruler, & you won't find me without a T-Square It, and now my Logo It.


----------



## JARelova (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, i guess eyeballing it and finger measurement is not a good option. I think i need to get the right tool to get the job right. Thanks again JB.


----------



## JARelova (May 28, 2008)

yep, that's true. thanks a lot Shawn.


----------



## reginammp62 (Jul 4, 2008)

COEDS said:


> I agree with you on the Embroiders buddy being better for Embroidery, but if you had to choose a all purpose tool to work with both applications. I think the " LOGO IT" would be a better choice. I plan to use it some Emroidery before I say how it compares to the Embroidery buddy. I do think it will work well enough to only need one of them. .... JB


I think you're right and can't wait for Badalou to get back from the conference so I can ordre his trusty tools! Simple yet brilliant!
-regina


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

reginammp62 said:


> I think you're right and can't wait for Badalou to get back from the conference so I can ordre his trusty tools! Simple yet brilliant!
> -regina


No being brilliant is being married to same woman for 30 years...


----------



## reginammp62 (Jul 4, 2008)

badalou said:


> No being brilliant is being married to same woman for 30 years...


Good man! Marriage is a wonderful and blessed sacrament! Hope you have 30 more years together  God bless!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

badalou said:


> No being brilliant is being married to same woman for 30 years...


 
Lou,
Ya know sometimes I wonder how you guys can handle us,, Hubby and I are 29 years on
sunday. Hats off to ya,,,
 Sandy Jo


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

JARelova said:


> Thanks, i guess eyeballing it and finger measurement is not a good option. I think i need to get the right tool to get the job right. Thanks again JB.


Actually you need to train your eye. Printing does not need to be perfect it just needs to look perfect, there is a difference. Earlier I pressed 16 shirts aligning the transfer by eye and fingers; afterward I measured for fun and all were within 1/16" of dead center, but they were fairly wide transfers.

I use my t-square it for smaller designs which are troublesome to eyeball.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

wormil said:


> Actually you need to train your eye. Printing does not need to be perfect it just needs to look perfect, there is a difference. Earlier I pressed 16 shirts aligning the transfer by eye and fingers; afterward I measured for fun and all were within 1/16" of dead center, but they were fairly wide transfers.
> 
> I use my t-square it for smaller designs which are troublesome to eyeball.


Rick, I think it is a lot easier with wider designs. The smaller one can be a pain.. and the reason for TSI. I challenged people at the booth in Altantic City who told me they just eye ball. That was fun.. Not a single on ecame with in 1/2 inch. Now what you say is correct "it just has to look good." My problem and the reason for what I did was a customer stacked and folded the shirts on his shelf and the designs clearly were not in the same place. That upset him. and my wife So.. I replaced them at my cost. Ouch.. Now that does not happen. Same with the chest logo..


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

badalou said:


> Rick, I think it is a lot easier with wider designs. The smaller one can be a pain.. and the reason for TSI. I challenged people at the booth in Altantic City who told me they just eye ball. That was fun.. Not a single on ecame with in 1/2 inch. Now what you say is correct "it just has to look good." My problem and the reason for what I did was a customer stacked and folded the shirts on his shelf and the designs clearly were not in the same place. That upset him. and my wife So.. I replaced them at my cost. Ouch.. Now that does not happen. Same with the chest logo..


Yep, I agree. With smaller designs there is just too much real estate and the tee square it comes in very handy. Last night I was pressing some 2XL tanks using a 9" wide transfer, what a pain.

For large designs you can train your eye to easily measure within 1/8-1/16 inch, if something looks crooked or off-center it probably is. Then again maybe it's just all those mechanical drawing classes I took in high school.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

wormil said:


> Yep, I agree. With smaller designs there is just too much real estate and the tee square it comes in very handy. Last night I was pressing some 2XL tanks using a 9" wide transfer, what a pain.
> 
> For large designs you can train your eye to easily measure within 1/8-1/16 inch, if something looks crooked or off-center it probably is. Then again maybe it's just all those mechanical drawing classes I took in high school.





> Then again maybe it's just all those mechanical drawing classes I took in high school.


where do you think the idea came from.. What is funny is I wanted to design houses. My dad who was an engineer looked at my drawings and said I should go into business because I couldn't draw a straight line even with a ruler.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

I didn't see a video on Logo It. Is one available?


----------



## NESBOW (Sep 10, 2006)

will this work with alignment any where on the tee?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Parkwood said:


> I didn't see a video on Logo It. Is one available?


I got tied up getting ready for the NBM show and could not find the time to do one. But one is coming.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

NESBOW said:


> will this work with alignment any where on the tee?


It is designed for chest logo placement. You can direct questions to me by PM'ing me.


----------

